# استخراج الهدروجين بطريقة سهلة



## tanji12 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

استخراج الهدروجين بطريقة سهلة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JT6E1A9Hs8&feature=related


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (8 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you very mach''''''''''


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

مهندس tanji12

وشكراًعلى الفيديو..


----------



## مدمن اختراعات (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط ماقدرت افتحه 
لو تكرمت تحطه برابط اخر


----------



## rabiif (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي على المشاركة


----------



## abo2010 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

يادكتورررر احنا محجووووووووب عندنا اليوتيوب ارجوكم حملو على مواقع غيرووووو رجاااااااااااااااااااءا


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي لكن الطاقة المستهاكة في هذه الالطريقة اعضم من الطاقة المستخرجة منالتحليل


----------



## youssefbk2 (13 أبريل 2011)

ارجو من جميع الاحبة امدادي بكل المعلومات اللازمة لاستخراج الهدروجين من الماء بطريقة سريعة لاكمل مشروع تسيير السيارة بالماء


----------



## صوت الجزيرة (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## ج.ناردين (22 أبريل 2011)

شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا اخيالكريم


----------

